#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  ســـفـر

## جيهان محمد على

في حياة الإنسان تجارب كثيرة جديرة بأن تعاش،

ولست أعني بالتجارب تلك التي يعيشها الإنسان بمنطق القصور الذاتي، بلا تخطيط ولا حتى إرادة منه ، كالتعلم والعمل والزواج وحتى الحب ، ولكنني أعني بها تلك التجارب التي نختارها بملئ إرادتنا... تلك التي تصهرنا وتعيد تشكيلنا ،
 من هذه التجارب تجربة السفر..

السفر الذي يجعلنا نرتحل ليس فقط في أماكن البشر بل في وجدانهم وفي ملامح تجاربهم الإنسانية.. ذاك السفر الذي يلهمنا معان جديدة للحياة.. للوجود
 أبرز ما يمنحنا إياه السفرأنه يشعرنا بضآلتنا ليس فقط في مقومات حياتنا المادية بل في مقوماتها الإنسانية 

يتخلق بذواتنا عندئذ هذا الدافع الأهم بالإستزادة من كل ما ينقصنا
والسفر لا يكون فقط الى أماكن بل يمكنه أن يكون إلى مهن أو فنون بل إلى جنس بشري آخر؛ كأن يتقمص الرجل دور المرأة والعكس، ويمكنه حتى أن يكون إلى جمادات وأشياء وظواهر طبيعية وحيوان 
كل ما يلزمنا لنقوم بهذا النوع من السفر أن نقوم ببعض الترتيبات الخاصة التي تلائم رحلاتنا تلك ،وأول هذه الترتيبات هو شحن طاقاتنا الروحية والجسدية تجاه الطريق الذي ننشده للسفر
نقرر أن نفعل هذا مرة واحدة في اليوم أو في الأسبوع أو حتى في الشهر لمدة ساعة...ساعة واحدة فقط ...نحدد فقط فترة زمنية محددة لنقوم فيها بذلك ولا نخلف موعدنا الذي حددناه أبدا

حقائبنا في تلك الرحلات ستكون ممتلئة بأكبر قدر ممكن من المعلومات والصور والتصورات الخاصة والعامة عن رحلتنا ، فإن كانت مهنة مثلا سنحاول معرفة طبيعة العلوم التي تدرسها ونوع الأدوات التي تستخدمها 
والمنتج أو الخدمة التي تقدمها للناس ، وتنسحب تلك التحضيرات مع إختلاف محتوى الحقائب ونوع المعونة أو المؤونة على وجهاتنا الأخرى في السفر سواء كانت لنوع من الفنون أوالمهن أو لصورة بشرية أخرى أو حيوان أو طائر أو حتى جماد ..ولم لا؟

فكل ما على هذه الأرض يصلح للسفر والإبحار
سيتسائل سائل وما جدوى هذا الفعل نصف المجنون ؟
وأقول أن جدواه الأولى هو تجديد تيار الحياة بداخلك
وأن تجري في مياهك أنواع أخرى من المياة
ويختلط  بطينك صنوف أخرى من الطين 
ثانيها أنك دون أن تشعر وبالتدريج ستخلق بينك وبين كل الموجودات في هذا العالم روابط ما..درجة قرابة ..إنصهار 
تماهي ...الخ 
الخلاصة أن إحساسك باغترابك عن العالم سيتبدد
ستصبح محبا وعاشقا لكل ما ومن حولك ...ستصبح حالما ليس فقط بما تستطيعه بل بما لا تستطيعه وستصل في لحظة ما إلى يقين رائع بأنك تستطيع ...دااااائما تستطيع

كل شيء مسخر لك وبك في هذا العالم 

ســــافروا 

شدوا الرحال 

وبدلوا الحال


وانشدوا المحال 

فترزقون الحب  ::

----------


## حمادو

السلام عليكم جيهان.
تقصدي السفر ولا المعرفة والشعور بالاخر لتعلم احترامه ايا كان الاخر دا وايا كان رأيه او مكانته او درجته الخ الخ؟
أظن ان غالبية الناس عندها صعوبة انها تسافر جواها وانها تتسق مع نفسها وتتصالح مع نفسها..كلنا بنصور نفسنا بصورة ما بتخلينا مابنسمحش حتى للمراية انها تغير الصورة دي..فما بالك بصعوبة السفر داخل ناس تانية او مهن تانية او ما الى خلافه؟
اعترف ان السفر بمفهومه السطحي..السفر من مكان لمكان..له اثر كبير على توسيع مدارك الشخص, لانه بيختلط بثقافات تانية وببشر مختلفين تمام الاختلاف عما اعتاد عليه. بس دا شئ طبيعي لان الفرد خرج من مجاله ومن دائرة راحته بارادته علشان يدخل دائرة تانية ويتعلم منها.
انما انى اسافر وانا فى مكاني علشان اتعرف على ثقافة ما او فرد ما او مهنة ما! اظن ان الامر صعب جدا بالنسبة لى على الاقل لاني مش هاقدر المس التغير الحقيقي, لانى فى الغالب لو ما اتحطتش فى الموقف بنفسي, اي حكم عن الموقف دا هايكون من خارج دائرة الموقف وبناءا عليه ايا كانت المعرفة اللى هاتلقاها هاتكون معرفة ملقنة مسبقا من عقلى الباطن ليا بناءا على نقاط وحصون محددة وضعها عقلى الباطن ليا لحمايتي.

مثلا. تخيلي سفرك فى العالم الشرق اسيوي, واكتشافك رغم عنك ان الوضوء والصلاة والركوع والسجود امور دينية طبيعية عندهم فى ديانات اقدم من الاسلام بالفين سنة..بغض النظر عن شكل واختلاف الوضوء والصلاة والركوع والسجود عن الاسلام.. وقتها اظن ان عقلك الباطن هايضطرب ومش هايقدر هايعترف بأن فيه ديانة قبل الاسلام قدرت تعرف انه مع الركوع او السجود فيه طاقة ما بتبث فى جسم الانسان كفيلة بضبط خواصه النفسية...وهكذا من موروثات وبوستات الفيس بوك اللى بتحاول تثبت بطريقة او باخرى ان الاسلام هو افضل الدينات..ودا طبعا رأيي الشخصي مع اختلاف خبراتي عن خبرات الاخرين..بالرغم من ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال انما بعثت لاتمم مكارم الاخلاق. اي ان الاخلاق فى البشر اساسا كانت موجودة والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جاء ليتممها
يبقى اظن انه فى الاصل انا محتاج اسافر جوا نفسى وجوا عقلى الباطن علشان اقدر اديهم المساحة الكافية انهم يوسعوا مداركهم ويتقبلوا اي اخر..مهما كان بأه الاخر دا. والا لللاسف هاضطر انى افضى شنطتى واكمل نوم.

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*فكرة جديدة... فكرة مبهرة...

بافكر فيها من أكتر من ساعة...

واحترت فيها...

احترت أعملها ازاي؟ وأعملها أساساً ولاّ لأ؟... ومنتظر أوصل منها لإيه؟...

وأخيراً... اخترت الوضع "الأأمن"...

أصلي متوقع إني لوحاولت... فخيالي حيكون محدد باللي موجود فعلاً في مخي وعقلي...
حتى لو حشدت خبرات ومعلومات جديدة... ما هي برضه حتتخزن مع اللي قبليها... فمش حابعد كتير...

اقتراحي أو على الأصح طلبي : أرجو منك يا أخت "جيهان" أو من الأخوة والأخوات اللي بيشاركونا يكتبوا لنا تجاربهم، ومراكبهم راحت فين؟ ورسيت على أي شواطئ؟ وداقوا إيه من التجارب المتخيلة؟

يمكن دا يقربلي المسافات... وتبقى دي أول سفرية لي.*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السلام عليكم جيهان.
> تقصدي السفر ولا المعرفة والشعور بالاخر لتعلم احترامه ايا كان الاخر دا وايا كان رأيه او مكانته او درجته الخ الخ؟
> أظن ان غالبية الناس عندها صعوبة انها تسافر جواها وانها تتسق مع نفسها وتتصالح مع نفسها..كلنا بنصور نفسنا بصورة ما بتخلينا مابنسمحش حتى للمراية انها تغير الصورة دي..فما بالك بصعوبة السفر داخل ناس تانية او مهن تانية او ما الى خلافه؟
> اعترف ان السفر بمفهومه السطحي..السفر من مكان لمكان..له اثر كبير على توسيع مدارك الشخص, لانه بيختلط بثقافات تانية وببشر مختلفين تمام الاختلاف عما اعتاد عليه. بس دا شئ طبيعي لان الفرد خرج من مجاله ومن دائرة راحته بارادته علشان يدخل دائرة تانية ويتعلم منها.
> انما انى اسافر وانا فى مكاني علشان اتعرف على ثقافة ما او فرد ما او مهنة ما! اظن ان الامر صعب جدا بالنسبة لى على الاقل لاني مش هاقدر المس التغير الحقيقي, لانى فى الغالب لو ما اتحطتش فى الموقف بنفسي, اي حكم عن الموقف دا هايكون من خارج دائرة الموقف وبناءا عليه ايا كانت المعرفة اللى هاتلقاها هاتكون معرفة ملقنة مسبقا من عقلى الباطن ليا بناءا على نقاط وحصون محددة وضعها عقلى الباطن ليا لحمايتي.
> 
> مثلا. تخيلي سفرك فى العالم الشرق اسيوي, واكتشافك رغم عنك ان الوضوء والصلاة والركوع والسجود امور دينية طبيعية عندهم فى ديانات اقدم من الاسلام بالفين سنة..بغض النظر عن شكل واختلاف الوضوء والصلاة والركوع والسجود عن الاسلام.. وقتها اظن ان عقلك الباطن هايضطرب ومش هايقدر هايعترف بأن فيه ديانة قبل الاسلام قدرت تعرف انه مع الركوع او السجود فيه طاقة ما بتبث فى جسم الانسان كفيلة بضبط خواصه النفسية...وهكذا من موروثات وبوستات الفيس بوك اللى بتحاول تثبت بطريقة او باخرى ان الاسلام هو افضل الدينات..ودا طبعا رأيي الشخصي مع اختلاف خبراتي عن خبرات الاخرين..بالرغم من ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال انما بعثت لاتمم مكارم الاخلاق. اي ان الاخلاق فى البشر اساسا كانت موجودة والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جاء ليتممها
> يبقى اظن انه فى الاصل انا محتاج اسافر جوا نفسى وجوا عقلى الباطن علشان اقدر اديهم المساحة الكافية انهم يوسعوا مداركهم ويتقبلوا اي اخر..مهما كان بأه الاخر دا. والا لللاسف هاضطر انى افضى شنطتى واكمل نوم.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...أهلا يا حمادو  :f: 

 في الحقيقة لم اقصد ابدا المعنى الذي ذكرته وهو تقبل الاخر او احترام الاختلاف ...الخ 
ربما يكون هذا كله نتيجة نحصل عليها لاحقا من سفرنا هذا.. ولم اقصد كذلك ان نسافر داخل انفسنا ..بالعكس فانا اريد السفر خارجها ...خارجها تماما 
بعيدا عن افكارها الخاصة وقناعتها ومبادئها وميولها وهواياتها ...بعيدا حتى عن طبيعتها البشرية (وهذا ما سأوضحه بعد قليل في مشاركة منفصلة سأحكي فيها تجربتي مع أول أسفاري)

لكني هنا أود ان اعلق على أكثر من نقطة هامة جاءت في تعليقك ...اولا ان السفر بمعناه السطحي هو مفيد جدا ...بالفعل السفر مفيد للغاية ويغير الكثير فينا ولهذا رأيت ان السفر بمعناه الأعمق والأعقد ربما يكون أعظم فائدة لانه تجربة نختارها بأنفسنا ونستعد لها استعداد خاص وغير تقليدي ..هناك بشر لا يقتنعون أو يتقبلون أي تغيير في حياتهم  الا لو كان مادي وملموس ومباشر ...وهذا ما يصنعه السفر التقليدي ...ولكن الانسان الذي يسعى الى سفر من نوع خاص كهذا الذي نحن بصدده أعتقد انه أكثر قدرة على صنع تغيير أعمق وأكثر ايجابية بحياته ..كما انه يساعده كثيرا على توقيع معاهدة سلام مع نفسه ومع العالم بأسره ..
النقطة الثانية التي اود التعليق عليها هي تشابه الطقوس الدينية في كل الاديان تقريبا وتشابه أثرها النفسي على الانسان 
نقطة هاااااااامة جدا يا صديقي تلك  :2: 
أشكرك جدا عليها لأنها جاءت من انسان سافر وقرأ وعرف كثيرا عن البشر (الأخرون)
ورأيي ان الله واحد وقد تسابق البشر منذ الخليقة على معرفته والوصول اليه ...وكل وصل اليه من طريق ...وتواصل معه بطريقته 
أشكرك  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *فكرة جديدة... فكرة مبهرة...
> 
> بافكر فيها من أكتر من ساعة...
> 
> واحترت فيها...
> 
> احترت أعملها ازاي؟ وأعملها أساساً ولاّ لأ؟... ومنتظر أوصل منها لإيه؟...
> 
> وأخيراً... اخترت الوضع "الأأمن"...
> ...


أهلا بك شاعرنا الجميل الأستاذ أيمن رشدي  :f: 

أعترف أن من أوحى لي بهذه الفكرة أساسا هي قراءتي لكتاب "التجليات" للكاتب الكبير الراحل جمال الغيطاني
هذا الكتاب المعجزة الذي يستحيل أن تخرج منه كما دخلته ..لابد وأن يغير بك شيئا ...وشيئا عميقا أيضا
فهو نوع من السفر المتواصل في الازمان والاماكن والاشخاص وحتى الجمادات في اطار من الكتابة الساحرة والفريدة 
حاولت ان اتمثل تجربة او تجربتين في هذا النوع من السفر فوجدت الامر ممتع بل رائع  :2: 
وسأكتب تجربتي الأولى هنا التي  اتمنى ان تساعدك على فهم الهدف من الموضوع أكثر
تحياتي لتواصلك الجميل  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"في بطن حوت"




ولأنني (حوتية) الهوى والقدر..،
 سأكون اليوم في بطن حوت ..
ليس على سبيل العقاب أو الانتحار
 ولكن على سبيل المؤانسة والمكاشفة ..

سفري سيكون فيه.. هذا الكائن الذي يشبهني كثيرا
 فأنا لا أريد الإغتراب كثيراً في أول أسفاري  :2: 
إنه ممزق بين وطنين.. الماء واليابسة 
أحدهما فيه رزقه ومعاشه ، والآخر فيه أنفاسه وأحلامه
لا يدري إن كان سمكا أم حيوانا ،
الخيارات أمامه دائما بين اثنتين ..

بين عالمين ..

بين هويتين ..

والقرار صامت 

جبــــان 
..

لأنه وأياًّ ما اختار ستكون نهايته 
!!
تراه العيون عظيما.. قادرا.. قويا
وتعرفه الحقيقة بائسا.. مظلوما ..هش

هو حر منطلق يتسيد المحيطات والبحار
ليس فيها ما هو أقوى منه ولا أعظم بأسا
 ولكن رجاءه دوما معلقا بالشواطئ البعيدة 
،
وهو يعلم أنه كسيح
 لا يستطيع فعل أبسط الحيوانات وأحطها على اليابسة
 ويخطو عليها خطوة واحدة
إلى هذه الدرجة مفتقد للذة العيش
..!!
 ولكنه رغم الحيرة التي يعيشها جل حياته ،
 رغم الصراع الذي يقسمه نصفين بين سبيلي الحياة
يتخذ القرار أخيرا ...يتخذ القرار الأخير

الموت على الشاطئ

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> "في بطن حوت"
> ولأنني (حوتية) الهوى والقدر..،
>  سأكون اليوم في بطن حوت ..
> ليس على سبيل العقاب أو الانتحار
>  ولكن على سبيل المؤانسة والمكاشفة ..
> 
> سفري سيكون فيه.. هذا الكائن الذي يشبهني كثيرا
>  فأنا لا أريد الإغتراب كثيراً في أول أسفاري 
> إنه ممزق بين وطنين.. الماء واليابسة 
> ...


*يا نهارك أبيض يا "جيهان"...

إيه دا؟

قريتها...

بس لازم أفكر قبل ما أرد...

على الأقل يوم...

أشوفكوا بكرة ان شاء الله.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*مسافر زاده الخيال*
*كم سافرت وكل زادي خيالي ، جبت بلاد العالم ، حققت بالخيال ما كنت أتمناه ، كنت أتمني أن أكون بحار أجوب بحار العالم وتكون لي في كل مينا تجربة ( محدش يروح بخياله لبعيد ويفسر علي هواه فأنا لا يجوز لي إلا أربعة والمواني كثيرة ) وعلي رأي عفاف راضي ( كله في المواني ) .*
*مره نمت زعلان  وسافرت مع بينو كيو كنا زمايل كنت خيال مأته مزروع في الغيط بس العصافير ما خفتشي مني ونقرتني في عيني ولهفة كل المحصول !! .*
*وكتير كنت بحلم أني جندي في جيش أحمس وأني شاركت في طرد الهكسوس من مصر .*
*وكتير برضه حلمت بحورية البحر ، وكتير بيجيلي كابوس عفريت أو بالحديث (زومبي ).*
*ويا ما أتمنيت أني أنام وأصحو علي ابتسامة الممثلة القديمة ( كلوديا كاردينالي أو حتي هند رستم ) تقول لي عيش ، وفي كل مره كنت أصحوا ألاقي نصفي الأسفل عريان .*
*وياما ياما ، يامه فكرت أني ابقي يمامه ، أطير وأرفرف في الفضا .*
*سافرت كل محافظات ومدن مصر ، قابلت شيخ قبيلة العبابدة ، أتعلمت من كل مدينة زرتها ، وذرت اليمن وسويا والعراق والسعودية وليبيا ولبنان ،  ونزلت الكويت والعراق ترانزيت ، وفي كل هذه البلاد كنت صدقوني أقول بعلو صوتي أنا مصري .*
*أتعلمت من السفر بخيالي ومن ترحالي ، اكتسبت خبرات فشلت أن أنقل معظمها لغيري !! ، رأيت من سافر سعياً خلف لقمة عيشه وكم سألت نفسي لماذا لا نعمل في مصر بجد مثل ما نعمل في دول الغربة ، ولما سألت الغير قال التقدير هو ما يدفعنا للعمل بجد ، قابلت من يسافر للسياحة والترويح عن النفس ، وقابلت من يسعي ليتعلم ويحصل ليستفيد ويفيد .*
*تخيلت بلدنا عظمي ، أكلت في خيالي من زيادة مزروع القمح في مصرنا ، امتطيت ركوبة صنع مصر ، لمست سلاح صنع في بلدي ، مشيت أمناً ، ضحكت من كل قلبي .*
*صحيت من النوم علي يد تغطي نصفي الأسفل
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EoYBmmwvuA*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## nariman

الكتب ياما سفرتني بصراحة.. وحتى رغم اني حاليا بسافر واتنقل كتير لكن مازلت مرتبطة بالكتاب وسحره
ساعات بتقابل عالورق اللي صعب اللي تلمحه عينك في الواقع أو يلمس قلبك

موضوع جميل يا جيهان ..مستمتعة بمتابعته 
وخاصة مشاركتك الأخيرة 
 ::

----------


## زهــــراء

جيهان المُحببة  :f: 
طرحك عميق ومحتاج صفاء ذهني وبُعْد إنساني ليصل للعقل والقلب كما يجب ،
يمكن الموضوع يكون أقرب للأشخاص الحالمين ومفرطي التفكير لطبيعتهم التي تميل للغوص في كل التفاصيل وتغذيهم بشكل او بآخر على الخيال اللي في أحيان كثيرة يكون مفيد ..
إنك تسافري خارج حدودك وتدخلي عالم ثاني او شخص ثاني او حتى جماد هي تجربة بحد ذاتها ممتعة لحظياً والاجمل منها مايترتب عليها بعدها،أقرب مثال بالنسبة لي هم المرضى اللي أتعامل معهم بشكل يومي لما حاولت _أسافر_ جوا كذا شخص فيهم وهو نايم تحت تأثير المخدر وأتخيل طريقة حوار داخل عقله ومشاعر ممكن يختبرها وصور ممكن تمر على باله أنا نفسي غيرت كم تفصيلة في شغلي بعدها ونفس الشيء ساعات تسافري جوه فكرة غريبة تماما عنك وتصدقي مرة سافرت جوه قطة وأنا سايقة ولقيتني وقفت فجأة في الشارع نطت لي قطة قدام السيارة فجأة :: 
أنا عجبني جداً الطرح لاني أميل للجنون شوية هههه
أكيد حأنط لك هنا من وقت للثاني :: 
مودتي  :f2: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*اليوم 17 أكتوبر... الساعة 2و 35 ص... الحالة... بين الانقذاف من فوهة بركان التفكير، أو التهادي على جناح غمامات الحلم...

أهذا نوع من السفر؟

لا أعلم... ما أعلمه هو أني وإن كنت لم أتطرق -في تجربتي- لمساحات جديدة في الحياة أو الفكر...

لكني اختبرت "تركيبات" جديدة... ورائعة... من مخزون ذكرياتي، ومعلوماتي، وأحلامي...

جربت أن أتمدد على الفراش... وأنطلق... لم أنم... بل لم أنعس...

لكن وجدتني أستعيد حلماً كنت كثيراً ما أتودد به للحياة حين تقسو...

رأيتني نحلة... تقف مقلوبة على أسفل ورقة في فرع زهرة... وترقب قطرات الندى وهي تنسال بنعومة على الفرع... لتسقط -في صداقة- على نجيل أخضر يرحب بها...

إلى الآن... وهو حلم قديم... لكن الجديد كان أن تنبت من موقع سقوط القطرة زهرة جديدة... تأتي ومعها "نحلتها"... ليضماني في صحبة من الزهور والنحلات... 

وأن توجهنا إحداهن لنجمع الرحيق على إيقاع موسيقى بيانو "فريد الأطرش"، الصادرة من جهاز لا أعلم اسمه معلق على صدرها...

ثم تأتيني، وتأخذ بيدي، وتصحبني وراء أكمة الزهور...

هناك... أجد نفسي في "فيينا"... حيث قضيت أجمل أيام حياتي... شهر العسل مع حبيبة العمر...

حبيبة العمر التي رحلت عن الدنيا منذ ثماني عشرة سنة...

أتلفّت... لا أرى حبيبتي رأي العين... لكن في داخلي شعور غامر بوجودها... وقلبي يشع بصورة ابتسامتها الطفولية البريئة... ويغمرني إحساس بأنها تشاركني السعادة... وبأننا نحيا سوياً حلم حياتنا بهذه الرحلة... وهذا الـ "سفر".

هنا -للأسف الشديد- تنبه عقلي الباطن، ووعيت أنني فقط كنت "أجرب"...

كان هذا رائعاً حقاً...

لم أكن نائماً... فلن أسميه حلماً...

ولن أسميه "أحلام يقظة"...  فلم أكن فعلياً متيقظاً...

لذا سأكتفي بأن أسميه كما سمته صاحبة الموضوع... "سفر".

وسأشكرها على فكرتها التي أتاحت لي أن أعيش هذه التجربة... التي أسالت دموعي... وضمدت قلبي.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*آسف يا "جيهان" يا بنتي... لكني لا أعرف طريقة أخرى لأبلغك برسالتي هذه...

حاولت العودة إلى إرسال "الاصطباحة" لبعض الأحباء (زي زمان، وانتي اللي فكرتيني)... لكن صندوق بريدك ملآن ولا يتقبل رسائل جديدة.

فبرجاء تفريغ ولو جز منه لأستطيع إرسال الاصطباحة لك... لو أحببت.

صباحك فل ان شاء الله.*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *مسافر زاده الخيال*
> *كم سافرت وكل زادي خيالي ، جبت بلاد العالم ، حققت بالخيال ما كنت أتمناه ، كنت أتمني أن أكون بحار أجوب بحار العالم وتكون لي في كل مينا تجربة ( محدش يروح بخياله لبعيد ويفسر علي هواه فأنا لا يجوز لي إلا أربعة والمواني كثيرة ) وعلي رأي عفاف راضي ( كله في المواني ) .*
> *مره نمت زعلان  وسافرت مع بينو كيو كنا زمايل كنت خيال مأته مزروع في الغيط بس العصافير ما خفتشي مني ونقرتني في عيني ولهفة كل المحصول !! .*
> *وكتير كنت بحلم أني جندي في جيش أحمس وأني شاركت في طرد الهكسوس من مصر .*
> *وكتير برضه حلمت بحورية البحر ، وكتير بيجيلي كابوس عفريت أو بالحديث (زومبي ).*
> *ويا ما أتمنيت أني أنام وأصحو علي ابتسامة الممثلة القديمة ( كلوديا كاردينالي أو حتي هند رستم ) تقول لي عيش ، وفي كل مره كنت أصحوا ألاقي نصفي الأسفل عريان .*
> *وياما ياما ، يامه فكرت أني ابقي يمامه ، أطير وأرفرف في الفضا .*
> *سافرت كل محافظات ومدن مصر ، قابلت شيخ قبيلة العبابدة ، أتعلمت من كل مدينة زرتها ، وذرت اليمن وسويا والعراق والسعودية وليبيا ولبنان ،  ونزلت الكويت والعراق ترانزيت ، وفي كل هذه البلاد كنت صدقوني أقول بعلو صوتي أنا مصري .*
> *أتعلمت من السفر بخيالي ومن ترحالي ، اكتسبت خبرات فشلت أن أنقل معظمها لغيري !! ، رأيت من سافر سعياً خلف لقمة عيشه وكم سألت نفسي لماذا لا نعمل في مصر بجد مثل ما نعمل في دول الغربة ، ولما سألت الغير قال التقدير هو ما يدفعنا للعمل بجد ، قابلت من يسافر للسياحة والترويح عن النفس ، وقابلت من يسعي ليتعلم ويحصل ليستفيد ويفيد .*
> ...


ليس هناك اجمل من الاستماع بصمت لحديث كهذا ..حديث رجل يتنفس حب بلده ويملأعليه حياته
رجل تكاد تكون كل ساكنة من جوارحه تهتف بحب وطنه وتحلم له وتعمل من أجله
يطيب لي كثيرا الاستماع الى حديثك مهما تنوع واختلف موضوعه ...فكلها تصب في حب مصر
وهذا ليس بمستغرب ابدا على رجل حمل السلاح وروحه ومضى يدافع عنها وخاض أشرف معركها في التاريخ الحديث 

أستاذ سيد حضرتك ما كنتش مكشوف وانت بتحلم انت كنت متغطي بحب مصر 
كفاية أغنية عبد الوهاب برهان ودليل على هذا  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *يا نهارك أبيض يا "جيهان"...
> 
> إيه دا؟
> 
> قريتها...
> 
> بس لازم أفكر قبل ما أرد...
> 
> على الأقل يوم...
> ...


انت اللي قلبك أبيض يا أستاذ أيمن صدقني
أشكرك  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الكتب ياما سفرتني بصراحة.. وحتى رغم اني حاليا بسافر واتنقل كتير لكن مازلت مرتبطة بالكتاب وسحره
> ساعات بتقابل عالورق اللي صعب اللي تلمحه عينك في الواقع أو يلمس قلبك
> 
> موضوع جميل يا جيهان ..مستمتعة بمتابعته 
> وخاصة مشاركتك الأخيرة


الكتب فعلا عبارة عن رحلات ممتعة ومتنوعة مالهاش نهاية يا نرمين
الحقيقة الكتب تكاد تكون هي اداتي الوحيدة للسفر لاني مابسافرش كتير ومش بحب السفر ...بالمعنى اللوجيستي للسفر  :: 
زي ماقلت في مشاركة سابقة ان كتاب التجليات كان له دور كبير في الايحاء لي بفكرة الموضوع ياريت تقريه لاني عارفة انه هايعجبك انتي بالذات ..اشكرك يا حبيبتي على اطرائك الرقيق ويارب دايما اكون عند حسن ظنك 
تحياتي  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيهان المُحببة 
> طرحك عميق ومحتاج صفاء ذهني وبُعْد إنساني ليصل للعقل والقلب كما يجب ،
> يمكن الموضوع يكون أقرب للأشخاص الحالمين ومفرطي التفكير لطبيعتهم التي تميل للغوص في كل التفاصيل وتغذيهم بشكل او بآخر على الخيال اللي في أحيان كثيرة يكون مفيد ..
> إنك تسافري خارج حدودك وتدخلي عالم ثاني او شخص ثاني او حتى جماد هي تجربة بحد ذاتها ممتعة لحظياً والاجمل منها مايترتب عليها بعدها،أقرب مثال بالنسبة لي هم المرضى اللي أتعامل معهم بشكل يومي لما حاولت _أسافر_ جوا كذا شخص فيهم وهو نايم تحت تأثير المخدر وأتخيل طريقة حوار داخل عقله ومشاعر ممكن يختبرها وصور ممكن تمر على باله أنا نفسي غيرت كم تفصيلة في شغلي بعدها ونفس الشيء ساعات تسافري جوه فكرة غريبة تماما عنك وتصدقي مرة سافرت جوه قطة وأنا سايقة ولقيتني وقفت فجأة في الشارع نطت لي قطة قدام السيارة فجأة
> أنا عجبني جداً الطرح لاني أميل للجنون شوية هههه
> أكيد حأنط لك هنا من وقت للثاني
> مودتي 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


اهلا يا زهراء  :f: 

تفتكري فعلا إنها تجربة مجنونة  :2:  ؟؟
مش عارفة.. بس أعتقد إنها ممتعة ومرهقة في نفس الوقت ...غصب عنك بتبحثي في أشياء غريبة عنك تماما وتقري عنها وتتاعيشي معاها.. وباختيارك على فكرة يعني مفيش إجبار ..عشان كدا قلت إنها تجربة مختلفة وغير تقليدية لاننا إحنا اللي بنختارها ..شيء رائع لما تحسي انك لك كامل الحرية في إختيار حياتك أوعلى الأقل تجارب في حياتك ...كلمة السر في سعادة أي إنسان يا زهراء هي الحرية 
نلف وندور ونخلق عشرات الأسباب للسعادة لكن في النهاية نرجع للأصل ...لازم الانسان يكون حر عشان يبقى سعيد ..
تجربة البنج مريت بيها مرة واحدة في حياتي أثناء إجراء عملية جراحية طبعا ما كنتش حاسة بحاجة لكن فاكرة إني كنت بحلم إنهم بيقطعوا من جسمي وكنت شايفاهم كمان  :: 
منتظراكي يا قمر في أي وقت إنتي وتجاربك الجميلة وروحك الأجمل ...تحياتي  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *اليوم 17 أكتوبر... الساعة 2و 35 ص... الحالة... بين الانقذاف من فوهة بركان التفكير، أو التهادي على جناح غمامات الحلم...
> 
> أهذا نوع من السفر؟
> 
> لا أعلم... ما أعلمه هو أني وإن كنت لم أتطرق -في تجربتي- لمساحات جديدة في الحياة أو الفكر...
> 
> لكني اختبرت "تركيبات" جديدة... ورائعة... من مخزون ذكرياتي، ومعلوماتي، وأحلامي...
> 
> جربت أن أتمدد على الفراش... وأنطلق... لم أنم... بل لم أنعس...
> ...


امممممممم فيينا يااااالا الرومانسية  :2: 

المكان نفسه يوحي بكثير من الذكريات الدافئة والجميلة حتى لمن لم تطأ قدماه تلك المدينة الساحرة..
عندي قناعة ان الذكريات الجميلة يبقى أثرها في القلب جميل حتى ولو غاب أبطالها عن حياتنا 
في الواقع مايبقينا فقط هي تلك الذكريات ...تبقينا متماسكين وصامدين أمام فراغ حياتنا أو حتى قسوتها وجحودها 
ان كانت تجربة سفرك أو أيا ما كان تسميتها استاذي الفاضل قد بعثت فيك شعور جميل بالحنين والسعادة والقرب من الغائبين 
فسنعتبرها تجربة رائعة جديرة بأن تتكرر حتى ولو بصور مختلفة ومع اشياء واشخاص آخرين ..فكررها 

رحم الله رفيقة عمرك وآدام عليك حبها وإخلاصك لها ...تحياتي  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *آسف يا "جيهان" يا بنتي... لكني لا أعرف طريقة أخرى لأبلغك برسالتي هذه...
> 
> حاولت العودة إلى إرسال "الاصطباحة" لبعض الأحباء (زي زمان، وانتي اللي فكرتيني)... لكن صندوق بريدك ملآن ولا يتقبل رسائل جديدة.
> 
> فبرجاء تفريغ ولو جز منه لأستطيع إرسال الاصطباحة لك... لو أحببت.
> 
> صباحك فل ان شاء الله.*


مفيش داعي للاسف خالص يا استاذ ايمن 
بس الحقيقة هو الموضوع عندي معقد شوية انا صندوق بريدي مش ممتليء هو بس عنده كرشة نفس شديدة شوية وماعنديش وقت اعالجه منها هههههههههه
اللي حصل اني بعد اعتذاري عن الاشراف لاقيت ان الحد الاقصى للبريد عندي نزل وتدهور وانهااااار ل150 رسالة فقط وانا اصلا كان عندي 1500 رسالة تخيل بقى القهررر  ::(: 
وشوف بقى مطلوب اني احذف كام رسالة من عندي عشان اقدر استقبل رسايل جديدة؟؟ والمشكلة مش بس في الوقت كمان انا عندي ذكريات جميلة مع رسائل من اصدقاء كتير وصعبان عليه احذفهم بصراحة ..
فممكن حضرتك تبعتلي الاصطباحة مؤقتا على رسايل الزوار لغاية ما انقل الرسايل عندي على الجهاز وافضي الصندوق شوية 
معلش صدعتك بس الموضوع اصلا يصدع بصراحة  ::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> فسنعتبرها تجربة رائعة جديرة بأن تتكرر حتى ولو بصور مختلفة ومع اشياء واشخاص آخرين ..فكررها 
> 
> رحم الله رفيقة عمرك وآدام عليك حبها وإخلاصك لها ...تحياتي


*سأكررها إن شاء الله... وربما في المرة القادمة أنجح في طرق مجالات أكثر حرية بعيداً عن دروب ذكرياتي.

وجزاك الله خيراً لدعواتك الرقيقة.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[FLASH]


> مفيش داعي للاسف خالص يا استاذ ايمن 
> بس الحقيقة هو الموضوع عندي معقد شوية انا صندوق بريدي مش ممتليء هو بس عنده كرشة نفس شديدة شوية وماعنديش وقت اعالجه منها هههههههههه
> اللي حصل اني بعد اعتذاري عن الاشراف لاقيت ان الحد الاقصى للبريد عندي نزل وتدهور وانهااااار ل150 رسالة فقط وانا اصلا كان عندي 1500 رسالة تخيل بقى القهررر 
> وشوف بقى مطلوب اني احذف كام رسالة من عندي عشان اقدر استقبل رسايل جديدة؟؟ والمشكلة مش بس في الوقت كمان انا عندي ذكريات جميلة مع رسائل من اصدقاء كتير وصعبان عليه احذفهم بصراحة ..
> فممكن حضرتك تبعتلي الاصطباحة مؤقتا على رسايل الزوار لغاية ما انقل الرسايل عندي على الجهاز وافضي الصندوق شوية 
> معلش صدعتك بس الموضوع اصلا يصدع بصراحة


*ياه يا بنتي...

ليكي حق... فعلاً موقف يقهر...

أقول لك... "تاتا... تاتا"... زي ما بتاكلي... "الفيل"...

زمان... في دورة تدريبية سألونا "ازاي تاكل فيل؟"... وكانت الإجابة بسيطة جداً، وهي: نقطعة شرايح... ومعلومة طريفة على الجنب كدا... الشاب اللي عمره 22 سنة، بيكون فعلاً أتم أكل ما يعادل وزن 3-4 أفيال على مدى عمره...

ففي رأيي... لو كل يوم بصيتي في كام رسالة... واللي تيجي لك نفس أو اقتناع -وانتي مستريحة- انها ممكن تتمسح... امسحيها... وشوية شوية... حيفضى جزء من الصندوق تقدري تتعايشي بيه، وانتي محتفظة بالرسائل القديمة.

وممكن كمان تنسخي الرسائل اللي عايزة تحتفظي بيها، وتحطيها في ملف   Word، وممكن تتعبي نفسك شوية وتحطي التاريخ والساعة، أو حتى تتبحبحي وتحطي ملحوظة أو ذكرى أو إسم ممكن تبقي ترجعي لهم في المستقبل، ودي خاصية في عمل ملف الـ Word مش حتلاقيها في وجود الرسالة كرسالة... انا باعمل كدا في معظم العندليبيات... فكدا ما يبقاش فيه اضطرار لوجود الرسالة نفسها. صح؟

بس خلاص... ربنا يوفقك... وامشي على النصيحة الفرعونية "تاتا... تاتا".*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

جميلة جدا حدوتة السفر دى يا جيهان ..
ويا سلام على الرحلة فى داخل الحوت..أبهرتنى !
فعلا ممكن الواحد يسافر كتير جدا من غير ما يسيب المكان بتاعه..
عبر البلاد بإختلاف الجهات وعبر الأزمان بإختلاف الحقب..
ساعات كتير بأحب أعمل كده وأسافر جوة شخصيات مختلفة..
سافرت مرة زمان جوة إنسان آلى
وكتبت على لسانه رسالة للإنسان اللى من لحم ودم
وكتبت مرة رسالة للساقية تخيلى من مين؟ من ثور الساقية  :: 
ومرة أكون طفلة فقيرة أو ولد مسكين..
وأعبر عن كده بكلام شبه الشعر..وساعات ما أعبرش بكلمات وأستغرق بس فى السفر اللى داخل الشخصيات والكائنات والأشياء ..
دى تجربة جميلة جدا وأنصح بها والله كل الناس تحاول تعملها..زى ما كتير من الأدباء والشعراء عملوها من زمان وأمتعونا بها..
وزى ما إنت بتعمليها دلوقى فتطمئنينى إن أنا مش لوحدى من نزلاء عنبر العقلاء وإنى مش مجنون ..ده اللى برة هما اللى مجانين  :: 
ألف باقة ورد لك يا جيهان على إبداعاتك وعلى كل ما تمتعينا به من موضوعات ثرية.
 ::  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جميلة جدا حدوتة السفر دى يا جيهان ..
> ويا سلام على الرحلة فى داخل الحوت..أبهرتنى !
> فعلا ممكن الواحد يسافر كتير جدا من غير ما يسيب المكان بتاعه..
> عبر البلاد بإختلاف الجهات وعبر الأزمان بإختلاف الحقب..
> ساعات كتير بأحب أعمل كده وأسافر جوة شخصيات مختلفة..
> سافرت مرة زمان جوة إنسان آلى
> وكتبت على لسانه رسالة للإنسان اللى من لحم ودم
> وكتبت مرة رسالة للساقية تخيلى من مين؟ من ثور الساقية 
> ومرة أكون طفلة فقيرة أو ولد مسكين..
> ...


طب ما انت بتسافر أهو يا احمد ..!!
على فكرة كل فنان لازم يقوم برحلات مشابهة كتير لانه لو اتسجن داخل عالمه مش هايقدم شيء جديد ولا هايبدع 
عشان كدا السفر دا مهم جدا للانسان والفنان على وجه الخصوص
بس على فكرة انا مش هاتنازل إني أعرف رسالة الثور للساقية  ::  ...انت اللي فتنت على نفسك ولازم تكتب الرسالة كاملة هنا  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> [FLASH]
> 
> *ياه يا بنتي...
> 
> ليكي حق... فعلاً موقف يقهر...
> 
> أقول لك... "تاتا... تاتا"... زي ما بتاكلي... "الفيل"...
> 
> زمان... في دورة تدريبية سألونا "ازاي تاكل فيل؟"... وكانت الإجابة بسيطة جداً، وهي: نقطعة شرايح... ومعلومة طريفة على الجنب كدا... الشاب اللي عمره 22 سنة، بيكون فعلاً أتم أكل ما يعادل وزن 3-4 أفيال على مدى عمره...
> ...


حاضر يا استاذ ايمن هاحاول اطبق نظرية تاتا ..تاتا دي في اقرب فرصة
ربنا يسهل ..
نورتني بجد  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> طب ما انت بتسافر أهو يا احمد ..!!
> على فكرة كل فنان لازم يقوم برحلات مشابهة كتير لانه لو اتسجن داخل عالمه مش هايقدم شيء جديد ولا هايبدع 
> عشان كدا السفر دا مهم جدا للانسان والفنان على وجه الخصوص
> بس على فكرة انا مش هاتنازل إني أعرف رسالة الثور للساقية  ...انت اللي فتنت على نفسك ولازم تكتب الرسالة كاملة هنا


حاضر يا جناب المديرة
طلباتك أوامر

تخيلت إن الثور بيقول للساقية (بلهجة صعيدى)

يا ساقية دايرة
         ما تدورى
     حياتى دايرة وياكى
   يا ريتنى كان بمقدورى
    أفك الحبل وانساكى

    قضيت العمر يا ساقية
     ألف وألف فى دواير
      لكن رجليا مش لاقية
       نهاية لظلمك الجاير

      عشان إيه أتربط فيكى
      واسرسب عمرى قدامك؟
        عشان خاطر أجريكى؟
        وأبقى يا ساقية خدامك؟

            أنا منك بدأت أقرف
            وكرهك يملى وجدانى
          ونفسى يا ساقية يوم أعرف
            مين اللى ساق فينا التانى؟

             وليه الناس فى مواويلهم
                 يغنولك وينسونى ؟
                 آدينى آهو بناديلهم
                عشان ييجوا يفكونى

                 وأشوف إزاى بقى إنتى
                   أخدتى لوحدك الصورة
                   ساعتها ح تعرفى قيمتى
                      وإنك كنتى مغرورة !

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> حاضر يا جناب المديرة
> طلباتك أوامر
> تخيلت إن الثور بيقول للساقية (بلهجة صعيدى)
> يا ساقية دايرة
>          ما تدورى
>      حياتى دايرة وياكى
>    يا ريتنى كان بمقدورى
>     أفك الحبل وانساكى
> 
> ...


*أطالب بنقل هذا العمل الرائع فوراً إلى قاعة الشعر العامي...

دا حقنا، وحق كل الأخوة والأخوات، والزوار...

بل وحق المنتدى نفسه انه يتعرف ان فيه هذا المستوى الهائل من الشعر والشعراء...

إيه الجمال دا يا عم أحمد...

بسم الله ما شاء الله...

كنت مخبي مواهبك دي فين؟ وليه؟

عايزين كمان... وكمان... وكمان.

ربنا يحميك، ويبارك لك، ويرضى عنك، ويرضيك.

ونشكر الأخت/ جيهان لأنها السبب اننا شفنا الجمال دا.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

حديث الساقية أزهلني
تحياتي لأبني أحمد ناصر 
أنا مع رأي الشاعر أيمن رشدي بضرورة النقل لقاعة الشعر العامي
علي فكرة أنا مرة سافرت داخل حذائي وسأحاول الحصول علي الموضوع وأعيد نشره ، الحذاء ملازم لينا في ترحالنا وحتي في الحلم لا نستطيع السير حفاة !! ليه ؟ لأن الأرض فيها مسامير وخوازيق ومطبات مصطنعة تدمي السيقان وتوجعها ، لو أقتلعنا المسامير وسوينا أرضنا ونفوسنا فيمكننا السير حفاة .

دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*كنت قد أشرت لحورية البحر سابقاً
وها هو سفري مع الحورية
**حورية البحر... وأنا*
* في قلب الليل الحالك الظلمة
 وشاطئ البحر واجم يكسوه الصمت
 اختارتني عروس البحر
 ***********
 هي حورية متفردة
 كاملة الأوصاف
 ملكة علي كل البحار
 خرجت كالندى
 من خيال البحر
 فلثمت زهرة نفسي
 شعرت بالراحة
 **********
 رمقتني بنظرة حالمة
 وكأنها نجمة سقطت من السماء
 التجمت وتبعثرت روحي
 تراقصت قدماي رغماً عني
 مددت يداي المرتجفتان
 وربط بها علي قدمي لأطمئنها
 **********
 انبهرت عيناي من ضوء عينها
 لغة العيون بيننا لها صوت
 أرخت جنية البحر شعرها
 مدته شبك للصيد
 بخاطري وقعت فيه
 كسمكة جذبها الطعم لصنارة الصياد
 ***********
 شعرها الذهبي تعلوه قطرات الماء
 فردته فبدد نوره ظلام الليل
 نادتني ضاحكة .. تعال
 انتشيت .. سعيت نحوها
 رأيت البحر ضاحكاً
 ولكن !!!
 **********
 خلف ضيائها .. صدمت
 البحر في ظلام الليل مقبض
 مبهم غامض
 انتبهت
 ارتجفت مرتعباً
 **********
 صوت الحورية العذب ملأني
 فغبت معها عن الوعي
 تبسمت لي وتبسمت لها
 أعادت ندائي تعال إلي
 سرت إليها مسلوب الإرادة
 أختل مني الميزان
 ملمس ماء البحر البارد
 نبهني بعد فوات الأوان
 غطست ممسك بيدها
 ولم أعد
 *********
 قال الراوي عني
 سلبت وده النداهة
 فأسكنته قاع البحر
 بين الأصداف
 مصاب بالهذيان والانفصام
 وتناقل السمار قصتي
 **********
 من شاطئ بور سعيد مساء يوم الثلاثاء 
ثم سافرت معها ثانياً

آه يا حورية البحر
سقاني حبك من كأس السهر
فركع لك القلب ونطق الحجر
تعجبت من أين لك حسنك والسحر
في ضوء القمر ومن خيال البحر
ظهرت كزهرة بللها الندي
وبلون عينك تلون المدي
التفت خصلة شعرك
حول قلب الليل
فارتج البحر وتفتت الصخر
قام يراعي منشياً يكتب
للعاشقين ومن أضناهم السهر
 آه يا عروس برداء الجمال توشحت
فعصتني الجفون وسهرت
وعشقت حسنك وترنمت
ترنيمة عشقِ هامسة الكلمات
فأنت الحب ومنك النغمات

*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*وها قد عثرت علي ما كتبته وأنا مسافر مع حذائي

الحياة داخل الحذاء ترحال
في الصباح الباكر ارتدى حذائي وأسير في مناكب الأرض إلى عملي ولزيارة أصدقائي ،وأسافر بالقطار أو بالخيال ، وتمر الساعات وتلفني الأيام والسنين وأنا قابع داخل حذائي .
زاملت حذائي فشاهدنا أحداث كثيرة ، وحلمت أحلام اليقظة وانتظرت الفرج أن يأتيني من بعد العسر ،وسرت معه عكس الاتجاه ، واصطدمنا بالكثيرين في الأجسام وبالمعتقد ،وحلم حذائي بأن أركن قليلاً ليرتاح .
داخل حذائي يمر شريط الذكريات أمام عيني فأغمضها لتظهر لي حقائق كانت مغلفة بغلاف زائف سقطت وسقط معها ، عشت معه أفراح وأتراح ، وفراق للأحبة ، ذهب بى للمقابر أشم فيها رائحة الأهل والأحباب ،وذكرني قائلاً يوم أن تحمل علي الأعناق يا صديقي فلن أكون معك فالمكان الذاهب إليه لا يستريح فيه منتعل حذاء ،  عشت مع حذائي قصص سندريلا ، وحسن ونعيمة  ، وذهبنا لصناديق الاقتراع ولزيارة الأطباء ، حضرنا معاً أنا وحذائي ندوات أدبية شعرية ،وعشنا أياماً فيها رومانسية ، وهتفنا معاً الشعب يريد تغيير النظام ، وأرفع رأسك فوق أنت مصري ، كثيراً ما انكفاءنا أرضنا أنا وحذائي وعدنا للوقوف مرة أخرى ، الدنيا لم تتغير أبد فالأيام روتين هادئ مثل جدول الماء وأحياناً صاخب مثل الجبل المنهار يوم الإعصار ، وكم سألت نفسي ، لماذا تختلف أحذيتنا عن حذاء سندريلا ؟
هل أجد إجابة؟*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

طب أقول ايه والنبي .؟!!!
انا هاشوف كرسي وأقعد في ركن في آخر الموضوع واربع أيدي وأقعد اقرا بمزاج وحب واستمتاع كلامكم الجميل وسفرياتكم الممتعة و احساسكم الرائع بالموضوع ...بجد والله اسعدتوني لدرجة ما كنتش متوقعاها ....راجعة اكيد لاني جوايا كلام كتير اوي عايزة أقوله  :f:

----------


## لحظة صفا

> في حياة الإنسان تجارب كثيرة جديرة بأن تعاش،
> 
> ولست أعني بالتجارب تلك التي يعيشها الإنسان بمنطق القصور الذاتي، بلا تخطيط ولا حتى إرادة منه ، كالتعلم والعمل والزواج وحتى الحب ، ولكنني أعني بها تلك التجارب التي نختارها بملئ إرادتنا... تلك التي تصهرنا وتعيد تشكيلنا ،
>  من هذه التجارب تجربة السفر..
> 
> السفر الذي يجعلنا نرتحل ليس فقط في أماكن البشر بل في وجدانهم وفي ملامح تجاربهم الإنسانية.. ذاك السفر الذي يلهمنا معان جديدة للحياة.. للوجود
>  أبرز ما يمنحنا إياه السفرأنه يشعرنا بضآلتنا ليس فقط في مقومات حياتنا المادية بل في مقوماتها الإنسانية 
> 
> يتخلق بذواتنا عندئذ هذا الدافع الأهم بالإستزادة من كل ما ينقصنا
> ...



ياله من سفر جميل وعذب
متابعة معكم هذا الموضوع الجميل ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> حاضر يا جناب المديرة
> طلباتك أوامر
> 
> تخيلت إن الثور بيقول للساقية (بلهجة صعيدى)
> 
> يا ساقية دايرة
>          ما تدورى
>      حياتى دايرة وياكى
>    يا ريتنى كان بمقدورى
> ...


ارتباط مشهد الساقية الدايرة في وجدان المصريين هو مجرد انعكاس لرسالتهم في الحياة اللي اكتشفوها وكانت بداية مصر في التاريخ ..الزراعة 
بتخيل الصورة كاملة بمفرادتها كلها :- 

ساقية ..ثور بيدورها...ماية بتنساب بهدوء ووفرة..وفلاح شقيان قاعد في ضل شجرة وقاطع حتة من (البوص أو الغاب)  عاملها ناي وبيعزف عليها لحن حزين
ماعتقدش الصورة دي موجودة في مكان في الدنيا غير في مصر
أرض وزرع وخيروشقا وفن وشجن ...الخ
تركيبة كدا جميلة مجرد تخطر على بالك تحس براحة غريبة وانك إرتديت لأصولك وجذورك
افتكر اني وانا صغيرة كنت استغرب جدا هما ليه مغميين الثور كدا؟؟!!!
 ولما كنت اسأل جدي الله يرحمه كان يقولي عشان ما يدوخش..يعني كان فيه رحمة برضو بالحيوان وتقدير كبير لدوره ومنفعته 
بس برضو كنت بفكر مش حرام يغمو عينيه ويعيش في الضلمة كل الساعات دي ؟؟؟
بس ارجع واقول الحياة أدوار ...وكل ميسر لما خلق له 
وكلنا ...كلنا بشكل أو بآخر دايرين في ساقيتنا وعندنا كمان الغمامة اللي مغميين بيها عنينا عشان نقدر نكمل ونوصل لــ....!!!
مش عارفة  :2:  

بس أهو آدي احنا بندور ونلف وخلاص
شكرا على السفرية المختلفة يا باشمهندس 
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *أطالب بنقل هذا العمل الرائع فوراً إلى قاعة الشعر العامي...
> 
> دا حقنا، وحق كل الأخوة والأخوات، والزوار...
> 
> بل وحق المنتدى نفسه انه يتعرف ان فيه هذا المستوى الهائل من الشعر والشعراء...
> 
> إيه الجمال دا يا عم أحمد...
> 
> بسم الله ما شاء الله...
> ...


بضم صوتي لصوت حضرتك طبعا 
أحمد شاعر جميل ودا رأيي فيه من زمان 
تحياتي 
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *كنت قد أشرت لحورية البحر سابقاً
> وها هو سفري مع الحورية
> **حورية البحر... وأنا*
> * في قلب الليل الحالك الظلمة
>  وشاطئ البحر واجم يكسوه الصمت
>  اختارتني عروس البحر
>  ***********
>  هي حورية متفردة
>  كاملة الأوصاف
> ...


حورية البحر ..أو عروس البحر

لا أعرف لماذا لا يروي أحد مأساتها ...!!!

الكل ينشغل بالبحار الذي تم إغوائه وغرقه ومات شهيد غرامه بها

ولكن هي ؟؟ ماذا عنها هي؟؟

لو فكرنا لحظات في حالها لوجدناها تعيش مأساة حقيقية 
كل هؤلاء ...كل هؤلاء العشاق
ولا تفوز بأحد منهم ...الكل أضعف من أن يصل إليها 
لا أحد يتفهم طبيعتها المختلفة ..لا أحد يحبها كما هي
الكل يرى نصفها الأعلى بكامل فتنته وإشراقه وينسى نصفها السفلي ...

إنها سمكة
 
إن عشقوها فلابد وان يعشقوا إزدواجيتها ويتفهموا طبيعتها 
وكفى أن يحملوها أسباب غرقهم... وأنانيتهم 







ســـــافرتُ معك ...ولكن على الجهة الأخرى من الشاطيء.... أو الخيال  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أطالب بنقل هذا العمل الرائع فوراً إلى قاعة الشعر العامي...
> 
> دا حقنا، وحق كل الأخوة والأخوات، والزوار...
> 
> بل وحق المنتدى نفسه انه يتعرف ان فيه هذا المستوى الهائل من الشعر والشعراء...
> 
> إيه الجمال دا يا عم أحمد...
> 
> بسم الله ما شاء الله...
> ...


ربنا يخليك يا أستاذ أيمن
تقدير حضرتك وسام على صدرى
أشكرك من كل قلبى
 :: 



> بضم صوتي لصوت حضرتك طبعا 
> أحمد شاعر جميل ودا رأيي فيه من زمان 
> تحياتي


ربنا يخليك يا جيهان
دى شهادة أعتز بها جدا جدا
:F2:





> حديث الساقية أزهلني
> تحياتي لأبني أحمد ناصر 
> أنا مع رأي الشاعر أيمن رشدي بضرورة النقل لقاعة الشعر العامي
> علي فكرة أنا مرة سافرت داخل حذائي وسأحاول الحصول علي الموضوع وأعيد نشره ،  الحذاء ملازم لينا في ترحالنا وحتي في الحلم لا نستطيع السير حفاة !! ليه ؟  لأن الأرض فيها مسامير وخوازيق ومطبات مصطنعة تدمي السيقان وتوجعها ، لو  أقتلعنا المسامير وسوينا أرضنا ونفوسنا فيمكننا السير حفاة .
> 
> دمتم بخير


تحياتى لحضرتك يا أستاذ سيد
حضرتك أمتعتنا برحلة حورية البحر ورحلة الحذاء
ربنا ما يحرمناش منك أبدا
 :: 




> ارتباط مشهد الساقية الدايرة في  وجدان المصريين هو مجرد انعكاس لرسالتهم في الحياة اللي اكتشفوها وكانت  بداية مصر في التاريخ ..الزراعة 
> بتخيل الصورة كاملة بمفرادتها كلها :- 
> 
> ساقية ..ثور بيدورها...ماية بتنساب بهدوء ووفرة..وفلاح شقيان قاعد في ضل  شجرة وقاطع حتة من (البوص أو الغاب)  عاملها ناي وبيعزف عليها لحن حزين
> ماعتقدش الصورة دي موجودة في مكان في الدنيا غير في مصر
> أرض وزرع وخيروشقا وفن وشجن ...الخ
> تركيبة كدا جميلة مجرد تخطر على بالك تحس براحة غريبة وانك إرتديت لأصولك وجذورك
> افتكر اني وانا صغيرة كنت استغرب جدا هما ليه مغميين الثور كدا؟؟!!!
>  ولما كنت اسأل جدي الله يرحمه كان يقولي عشان ما يدوخش..يعني كان فيه رحمة برضو بالحيوان وتقدير كبير لدوره ومنفعته 
> ...



بل كل الشكر لك يا جيهان
لأنك دائما تفتحين لنا آفاق جميلة وجديدة من خلال موضوعاتك الشيقة
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *وها قد عثرت علي ما كتبته وأنا مسافر مع حذائي
> 
> الحياة داخل الحذاء ترحال
> في الصباح الباكر ارتدى حذائي وأسير في مناكب الأرض إلى عملي ولزيارة أصدقائي ،وأسافر بالقطار أو بالخيال ، وتمر الساعات وتلفني الأيام والسنين وأنا قابع داخل حذائي .
> زاملت حذائي فشاهدنا أحداث كثيرة ، وحلمت أحلام اليقظة وانتظرت الفرج أن يأتيني من بعد العسر ،وسرت معه عكس الاتجاه ، واصطدمنا بالكثيرين في الأجسام وبالمعتقد ،وحلم حذائي بأن أركن قليلاً ليرتاح .
> داخل حذائي يمر شريط الذكريات أمام عيني فأغمضها لتظهر لي حقائق كانت مغلفة بغلاف زائف سقطت وسقط معها ، عشت معه أفراح وأتراح ، وفراق للأحبة ، ذهب بى للمقابر أشم فيها رائحة الأهل والأحباب ،وذكرني قائلاً يوم أن تحمل علي الأعناق يا صديقي فلن أكون معك فالمكان الذاهب إليه لا يستريح فيه منتعل حذاء ،  عشت مع حذائي قصص سندريلا ، وحسن ونعيمة  ، وذهبنا لصناديق الاقتراع ولزيارة الأطباء ، حضرنا معاً أنا وحذائي ندوات أدبية شعرية ،وعشنا أياماً فيها رومانسية ، وهتفنا معاً الشعب يريد تغيير النظام ، وأرفع رأسك فوق أنت مصري ، كثيراً ما انكفاءنا أرضنا أنا وحذائي وعدنا للوقوف مرة أخرى ، الدنيا لم تتغير أبد فالأيام روتين هادئ مثل جدول الماء وأحياناً صاخب مثل الجبل المنهار يوم الإعصار ، وكم سألت نفسي ، لماذا تختلف أحذيتنا عن حذاء سندريلا ؟
> هل أجد إجابة؟*


أكثر ما يقرأ فيه شقاءنا في هذا العالم هو حذاءنا ....!!
من أكثر الأشياء التي تلفت نظري في هندام أي انسان هي شكل حذائه ...طبيعته ...لونه ...درجة اعتناءه به 
قديم أم جديد ...مترب أم نظيف ولامع 
المسألة ليست لها علاقة بالغنى أو الفقر بالمناسبة ولكن الحذاء بالفعل يعكس جدا طريقة حياتنا أو لنقل أنه من أكثر الأشياء التي تعكس طريقة حياتنا خاصة من ناحية شقاءنا أو سعادتنا فيها 
اتذكر دكتور العلوم السياسية في الجامعة وحذاءه الذي كنت استطيع ان أرى فيه وجهي بسهولة حتى انني كنت اتساءل الا يسير هذا الرجل على الارض ابدا...!!!
ومن أجمل مشاهد السينما الذي كان بطلاها زوجين من الاحذية (رجالي وحريمي) مشهد احمد حلمي مع زميلته التي تهنئة بزواجه في بداية فيلم (ألف مبروك)  ::  مشهد رائع فعلا وفيه من الابداع الكثير
أشكرك استاذ سيد على رحلتك الجميلة في حذائك الشاهد الوحيد على كل خطوات العمر بحلوها ومرها 
تحياتي  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

المنتحر




إشارات إتصالي بالعالم متقطعة ،
إنه لأمر محزن أن يتغذى عقلك على الأوهام ،
لا يوجد سبب مقنع للانتظار ،
 ولا للكتابة ،
ولا للكآبة ..
 في الواقع.. لا يوجد سبب مقنع حتى للحياة 
ويتساءل الضمير المطعون :
 متى فقدنا شغفنا بالعالم ...وبالمصير ؟!!
الترحال بين جنبات الطريق عبث ...محض عبث
هو الصبر على العدم 
نبدو وكأن أرزاقنا قد إنقطعت من الحياة
نبدو وكأنا قد سلبنا الحلم في النجاه
هؤلاء العالقون بثيابي قد عدموا الرحمة 
هؤلاء الطارقون لأبوابي لا يدركون البلوى
الهواء البارد يلفح جسدي المتقد بالرغبة 
الجوع القارص يفترس أحشائي
النجم الساطع يستنزف أضوائي
كل ما انتثر في الثرى هو بعض أعضائي
هذا الجسد تمزق كثيرا.. ولم يبقى به ما يليق باستقبال موت ..!!
خجل أنا خجل من هذا اللقاء وربي 
ولكني تعبت
السفر في القلب قاااااااس
يشطر الأشياء لأنصاف لا تنتمي إلينا ..
تغربنا عن أشباهنا... وأنفاسنا
الساعات تمضي بسكر.. وإستفاقة
 والأيام صرعى ورائي لا تأمل في إلتفاتة 
كل الظنون بخاطري قد تكومت
 إلا ظني بخير العالم وصلاحه
واليأس مرض عضال يطرح كل فكرة للاستمرار جانبا ويسوق الأماني كقطيع أجرب نحو حافة الهاوية ..

سنفعل كل ما يمكن لنتخلص من دنس الوجود
سنحلم لأول مرة بما يمكن تحقيقه 
خطوة واحدة فقط للبقاء ...للإنتهاء
ويصبح كل شيء 
على مايرام
.
.

.

.

،






"ويقفز في قاع النهر بإستهانة .. ويرتسم على وجهه لأول مرة 
  ظل إبتسامة "

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"المومس"










يعرفني هذا الطريق ...يعرفني جيداً



يعرف مقاس حذائي وأين يستريح عنائي 



أسفل أعمدته أتسكع



وأتوجع 



وأنتظر



أنتظر الرجل ...أي رجل 



لا يهم



فرجل اليوم لن يختلف عن رجل الأمس.. أو أول أمس.. أو أول أول أمس.. أو الشهر الماضي ..أو العام الماضي 
كل الرجال تتشابه في لحظات الشهوة ..والموت
لمساتهم خشنة ، وأنفاسهم تحرق جسدي قبل أن أتنسمها 



لا أعرف لماذا لا تصدقني رفيقاتي حين أخبرهن أنني لم أعرف رجلا قط طوال حياتي ؟!
أنا لم أعرف سوى هذا الطريق 
هذا الرصيف ..هذه المقاعد المتهالكة ، والأنوار الباهتة 



في الواقع أنا مدينة لتلك الأنواركثيرا .. فكم أخفت شحوب وجهي عند المرض ، ونظرة إشمئزازي حين أنفر من رائحة رجل، بل بلغ من كرمها معي أنها تخفي سخرية كلماتي من تغزل أحدهم 
حتى أبواب محاله المغلقة دوما ساعة حضوري على بضاعتها التي تكدست أو نفذت أو زهدها الناس ..تنتظرني 
تنتظرني كل ليلة لأفتح أبواب بضاعتي التي لا يزهدها أحد ، وترقبني متألمة وانا أهش من عليها وجع الأيام وأتربة الاحلام 
في كل ركن من هذا الطريق بعض مني ..أنا ممزقة هنا ..أشلائي في كل موضع منه ..هنا جلست مع السكير العجوز وتبادلنا مآسينا ،



ومن أمام هذا المسجد حملت طفل رضيع ملقى أمامه وانتظرت شيخ الجامع فجرا لأعطيه له ، وبصعوبة أقنعته أنني لست أمه ولكنني وجدته فقط وحملته حتى لا تفتك به الكلاب والهوام



أما هذا اللص الجائع الذي تفاجأ بي حين هم بكسر باب محل البقالة 
وفوجئت أنا بأنه طفل لا يتعدى الخامسة عشر من عمره ، فقد قاسمته ما معي من جنيهات قليلة ، وصدقت وعدته الكاذب لي بأنه لن يعود للسرقة مرة أخرى ، صدقته فقط إكراما لنظراته الممتنة الصادقة التي رمقني بها 
.
.
، 
تسقط كل معارفي حين أغادر شارعي مع أحدهم 
لا أعرف لماذا لا تختزن ذاكرتي شيئا مما أرى أو أسمع 
بعدها ...
ربما لأنني قررت أن أعيش لحظة الضياع كاملة 
وربما لأن الروح قررت غفران خطايا الجسد الموبوء بالفتنة 
وربما لأنه لا شيء يستحق بعدها الرؤية أو المعرفة



، 
أعود متأخرة لصحبة رفيقات لا يجدن سوى اللهو بالأيام 
وأستمع بجمود لحكايتهن الوضيعة ،
وحين يأتي دوري في الحديث 
أقول :



" لم أقابل أحداً ..أنا عذراء الروح" 



وأبتسم 



أمام إنفجار ضحكاتهم بي 



وتشظيها بين نتوءات وجعي 
.

----------


## ...sara....

أرسلت من HUAWEI Y336-U02 بإستخدام تاباتلك

----------


## فاضــل

حالتان فقط يستطيع فيهما الانسان أن ينفصل عن نفسه ليرى نفسه من الخارج و من ثم يستطيع رؤية ما لايراه في أحواله العادية : السفر و الصيام  
السفر يغير كل عادات الانسان و يمكن أن يكون بداية لإحداث أي تغيير مطلوب سواء بالتوقف عن عادات قديمة أو انشاء عادات جديدة 
السفر يتيح وقتا للتأمل لا تتيحه الأحوال الأخرى
السفر يغرس في النفس قدرا من المرونة يجعلها تتقبل التغيير 
ذكرياتي مع السفر كثيرة 
و إن شاء الله أنتهز فرصة أول سفرية قادمة لأجوب معكم بعض الذكريات

----------


## ...sara....

أرسلت من HUAWEI Y336-U02 بإستخدام تاباتلك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أرسلت من HUAWEI Y336-U02 بإستخدام تاباتلك


مرحبا ساره 
أشكرك على متابعتك الجميلة للموضوع وأتمنى دوام تواصلك 
تحياتي
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> حالتان فقط يستطيع فيهما الانسان أن ينفصل عن نفسه ليرى نفسه من الخارج و من ثم يستطيع رؤية ما لايراه في أحواله العادية : السفر و الصيام  
> السفر يغير كل عادات الانسان و يمكن أن يكون بداية لإحداث أي تغيير مطلوب سواء بالتوقف عن عادات قديمة أو انشاء عادات جديدة 
> السفر يتيح وقتا للتأمل لا تتيحه الأحوال الأخرى
> السفر يغرس في النفس قدرا من المرونة يجعلها تتقبل التغيير 
> ذكرياتي مع السفر كثيرة 
> و إن شاء الله أنتهز فرصة أول سفرية قادمة لأجوب معكم بعض الذكريات


مرحبا فاضل  :f: 

لاحظت ان السفر وخصوصا المادي منه يغير كثيرا في تكويني النفسي وحتى الفسيولوجي ...تصور ؟
احيانا اصاب بنوع من الحساسية الجلدية او اضطرابات النوم وحتى بعض الامراض الخفيفة بدون سبب معروف 
سوى اني سافرت لأيام لمكان مختلف ...صحيح يستغرق هذا فترة وبعدها اعود لقواعدي سالمة  :: 
 ولكن هذه طبيعتي ..
أردت فقط ان أدلل لك الى أي حد يؤثر في السفر ليس فقط على المستوى النفسي ولكن الجسماني والصحي 
في انتظارك ان شاء الله لتثرينا بتجاربك المختلفة عن السفر 
تحياتي  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أرسلت من HUAWEI Y336-U02 بإستخدام تاباتلك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"المجنونة"
 
لست شابة

ولا أظن أن كانت لي تلك الصفة في يوم من الأيام 

قفز العمر فوق تواريخه ببراعة مؤلمة ،

 وصَفَّ الأيام بصرامة تحت لواء الكهولة 

لم أستجدي يوما السعادة ،

ولم أبحث عن الحب إلا في بطون الكتب 

إلى هذه الدرجة كنت مؤمنة بالقدر 

إلى هذه الدرجة زهدت العالم وتجاوزت نزواته 

،

لي ِ بحر من الأمنيات لا يتضمنها اسمي ..

هي فقط تتعلق بأشياء لا تمت لي بصلة 

وشقيت كثيراً في سبل تحققها..

كأن أحفر خندقا بالنيابة عن جندي يقاتل 

في ساحة حرب تقع في بلاد أجهلها ...ولا أستطيع نطق اسمها

،

وأن أستعير كل تلك الألبسة السوداء 

من دولاب فقيرة عرجاء

مشوهة السحنة ..والقُدرة 

ثم أهديها بالمقابل ملابس فرح لم أجروء يوما على إرتدائها

لي كذلك جولات مهيبة بالحياة ..

كسرقة هذا اللص الفاشل كل مساء،

 وتعويضه عن ممتلكاته في الصباح وأنا أضحك من الأعماق 

إحتفاءاً بنصري الزائف على ظلم العالم الذي تبادلناه معا

،

آآه

 تذكرت نضالي مع عمال البريد

 في إحدى عواصم الدول الأوروبية 

ومطالبتي معهم بزيادة رواتبهم 

شاركتهم تظاهراتهم ، وكتبت بنفسي لافتات تمردهم 

بِتُّ ليال جليدية معهم على الأرصفة في إعتصام نبيل 

كنت مؤمنة حقا بقضيتهم ..!

 ولكني تذكرت فجأة أنني لم أحضر روايتي المفضلة... "البؤساء"

فقررت أن أُنقدهم الزيادة التي يطالبون بها من جيبي الخاص 

 وأنصرف سريعا ..

النضال يتحول لمتعة حقيقية حين يصبح لعبة خطرة نمارسها 

ونحن في أقصى درجات الحماسة في

 "ديزني لاند "

،


وكم غافلت ليال كثيرة وجلست مع تاجر للسعادة مفلس

أقنعه بتعويض خساراته المزمنة من جيوبي الخاوية

ونجحت أخيراً في إقناعه بالإنتحار على أبواب مدينتي الرئيسية


آآآآآه يا لمعجزاتي العظيمة ..!!


تمردي المضحك على العالم يطيب لي 

وعبر هوائه الملوث

 أمرر شفرتي الخبيثة للبقاء

ولأني أحبكم ..وأشفق على مصيركم

سأدون مذكراتي لكم 

هنــــــــــــا





الإمضاء :

نزيلة رقم (43)

مستشفى الأمراض العقلية بالعباسية

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"السلطان"


لو يفهم هؤلاء الغوغاء ان المهمة صعبة... والطريق وعرة


الدماء الملكية سم زعاف في الروح يسري ،



يقتل المباهج ، وينعي المتع ، ويحيل الحياة إلى ديار كرب وشقاء 

 حين تحوز القدرة المطلقة بحدودها الدنيوية و عمقها المشوب بالخطر والمغامرة ؛ 

يكون الشقاء عظيما


 حين يفوضك الله في مهمة من أكبر مهامه ؛ مصائر الأمم و شؤون العباد

يصبح  شغلك الشاغل كيف تفلت يديك من جمرات النار دون أن

تتأذى... وهيهات أن تنجح ..!



لو علم الدهماء أن البلاء في المعرفة... مجرد المعرفة


معرفة حجم الثروات ،

 معرفة أسباب الثورات ،

 معرفة دروب الخيانات ،

معرفة تفاصيل المؤامرات ،


 معرفة مكامن الأخطار ،

معرفة الحقائق بكل قبحها و أسفها على أحلام البسطاء ..!

 المعرفة مع القدرة على الفعل هو الإختبار الأصعب أمام أي 

سلطان


كما ان النجاة من متاهة الخيارات لهو بلاء آخر 


ماذا أختار؟!

هل أحمي الرعية من الأعداء ،

أم أحميهم من أنفسهم و شطوط النفس البشرية فيهم؟



هل أكون حامي ومطعم ومكسي لهؤلاء الأحياء أمامي أم أفعل ذلك لأجيال 

قادمة هم أبناء لهم؟

 ولكم جيل أستطيع أن أقوم بمهمتي ؟

  جيل ..إثنان ..ثلاثة 


يا إلهي أنا لست بإله ، وقدرتي مهما عظمت لن تستطيع

ولكن الخيار ..مجرد إتخاذ القرار يفوق القدرة والطموح ..


و كيف أفاضل بين حياة إنسان و إنسان ،


جماعة و جماعة ، قوم و قوم ؟


وجميعهم رعيتي، و سلطاني مبسوط فوق رؤوسهم..

 فهل أوتيت أسباب العدل لأقيمه ؟


هل إطلعت على خائنة الأعين ، وحديث الأنفس ؟

هل تحسست ألم المتألم.. و تلذذت بنشوة المدبر المعتدي ؟


وإن تساوا الفريقان في الجرم ، إن تساوا في البؤس والشقاء وأصبح 

التضحية بأحدهما ضرورة لبقاء قيمة العدل ذاتها فبمن أضحي و كل

 معايير إختياري قد زلت أو  ...نضبت ؟!

و ممن العون ؟

إن كان إختيار المعينين بحد ذاته مأساه


 فكيف تنحي عن نفوسهم نفاقهم للناس... ولي 


ِ
إن نجوت بهم من واحدة فكيف أنجو بهم من الثانية ؟


بل كيف أترفع بهم عن دنيات نفوسهم ذاتها

 وأنا المسؤول.. أنا المسؤول


المسؤول عن أؤلائك و هؤلاء ،


أنا المحاسب  ... أنا المحاسب


المحاسب عن النبتة الضامرة في قلب الجبل ،

 والمحاسب عن الدابة الشاردة ترتجي الكلأ 

والمحاسب عن القلوب الحاقدة ، و النفوس الطامعه ،


 و العقول الضيقة ، والمظلوم يناجي ربه ولا تسمع أذناي مظلمته





يا إلهي ..يا إلهي

ليتهم يعلمون أن لا ابتلاء بعد ابتلائي في ملكك ،

 وليتهم يعتبرون من سيرة سلطان _ بائس_  يعلم علم اليقين ،

 وبكل طعنة ضمير


أن لا سلطان في الكون... بعد سلطانك .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"خيانة"
 لم أستشيرك يوما في الخيانة
 فأنا (زوجة طيبة) تؤجل المعاني لحينها
 ومناسباتها الخاصة
،
مؤسف 

مؤسف جدا ..أن تجف أنهارنا قبل أن نرتوي
 بقاياك لم تعد تثيرني ، و شهوتك صارت تطفئني قبل ان أنتبه
 فرجل مثلك لم يقدم لي من البحر سوى ملحه .. جدير بالخيانة
 قلب واحد لا يكفيك ، وجسد واحد لا يحيط بمساحات عبثك مهما إرتضاها.. و انسحق تحت نيرانها 
ولأني امرأة (وطنية ) .. تجيد فنون الالتفاف و تجاوز المآسي  ؛ 
أحرص كل صباح على إزالة أصابعك الميتة من على جسدي
 بحجر( خفاف )
فوضوئي لإقامة الحياة يستلزم ذلك.. جدا
ولأني امرأة (مدبرة).. إعتادت على ترقيع أثوابك البالية حتى تبدو بمظهر_ أفضل_ في عيون الآخرين
 سأخيط رقعة كبيرة في حجر سروالك حتى تمنع تسرب خيانتك في عيون دراويشك و مريديك
(تعجبني فكرة الاقتصاد المنزلي )
 ولأني امرأة _أحيانا _سوقية 
سأمارس أنشطتي النسوية داخل جيب معطفك الأيمن.. فقط
هذا لأني لاحظت ان أيسرك ...منتهي الصلاحية 
وفي الأخير

سأراسلك على عنوانك القديم في قلبي 
ولسهولة الوصول _ سأجزء المسافة بيني وبينك و أجعلها أرصفة متفرقة و متباعدة بينها فقط بضع سنوات ضوئية
وسأكتب هذا في مفكرتي تحت بند
 (الأعمال الاضطرارية )
في الواقع 
ليس هناك  شيء يحكى في ثنيات الوداع ..سوى انني
لطالما كرهت الفيزياء و أحببت علم الكيمياء ..وخاصة العضوية
 والآن.. خطرت لي فكرة جهنمية 
قررت ان أخون... 
فقط 
لأُ...عــــاااادل
 حــبــكـــ

----------


## فاضــل

قيمة المكان و الإحساس بيه مرتبطة بالناس اللي موجودين فيه 

كنت في مرحلة ما اسافر إلى بلد ما 

كان مجرد خبر أن هناك سفر لهذا البلد يبعث على السعادة
إجراءات التأشيرة رغم صعوبتها كانت تمثل فرصة للتمتع بالعلاقات مع أطراف اصدار التأشيرة 
حجز الرحلات و تأكيد الحجز و إصدار التذاكر كانت ثلاث محطات للبهجة 
تجهيز الشنطة و الاستيقاظ مبكرا و التبكير إلى المطار قبل الرحلة بثلاث ساعات تمثل تفاصيل إضافية للسعادة
الدردشة في المطار انتظارا لصعود الطائرة كانت كتقليب طبخة محببة إلى النفس لتتصاعد منها روائح النضج الذكية 
المضيف/ المضيفة ودودين للغاية و الوجبة لذيذة و الطائرة في موعدها 
أما عن المتعة بالبلد نفسه و بكل تفاصيل المطاعم و اماكن التنزه و اللهو "البريء" و حتى العمل .. فحدث و لا حرج

شيئا فشيئا لم يعد الناس هم الناس 

فجأة أصبح خبر السفر إلى تلك البلد مقبضا 
و إصدار التاشيرة نوعا من الضجر
و تجهيز الشنطة يتأخر لآخر وقت و يوضع فيها "اي شيء و خلاص"
و اصبح الأرق ليلة السفر هو القاعدة 
و ساعتي الانتظار في المطار تطول و كأنهما دهر
أما عن الرحلة بالطائرة ففيها تأخير
و المضيف / المضيفة يبدو عليهم الضيق
و الوجبة ينقصها شيء
و الرجل الذي يجلس بجواري متوتر و كأنه يريد مضايقتي

أما عن البلد فاصبحت مملة و الحركة فيها رتيبة و الأكل فقد طعمه و لم يعد هناك حتى مجرد الرغبة في الفسحة أو الخروج

فقط تغير الناس .. فحدث كل ذلك 

لذا فالحنين إلى الذكريات يعني حرفيا الحنين إلى الناس 

و السفر إما يقربنا منهم - أو يبعدنا عنهم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"العصفور"
 
للطبيعة نبي يهدينا... وكلنا عاص إلا ما رحم ربي
إن أبشع ما يفعله المخلوق أن يضل عن رسالته في العالم ، أن يسحق ملكاته في إنتظار سعادة أو طموح لا يجتاز جلده ولون عينيه 
كنت ثملا بدفء أمي ..أتهادى بين دفتي جناحيها فوق بحر من الزغب الحنون ، وكانت تلقمني الطعام مذوبا في كؤوس من المحبة والنصاعة 
كنت صغيرها الوحيد ...وكانت امي الوحيدة ،
 فكنا بتلك الوحدانية الفريدة عالم بذاته ..فيه من الضعف ما لايحتمل أي شيء سوى المحبة 
وفيه من القوة مايقهر كل شيء إلا ...الفراق 
أعمتني السعادة عن سبل للسعادة أخرى 
وأعجزتني النعمة عن نعيم في الكون يهدى ...فقط
للساعين المطالبين به 
ولكنها أمي 
رسول الإله لكل غفلة واستهانة بالحياة ، تستنهض بي القوة والقدرة على الفعل
 وفي مساء مهيب وكأنه مرسم من مراسيم الإمارة أو السلطنة  وجدتها تقول لي : "عليك إحضار طعامك بنفسك في الصباح"
فاجئتني قسوة المطلب 
"لماذا ؟ الستِ تحضريه لي كل يوم يا أمي؟"
"من الغد سوف تقوم بذلك بنفسك"

"ولكن جناحيَ ضعيفان" 
"كلا.. لما يعودا كذلك"
"جسدي هذيل"
"غير صحيح... فقد أطعمتك جيدا وأعرف أنك أصبحت قويا"
"في الغابة وحوش كاسرة أخاف أن تفتك بي"
"لديك جناحان ترتفع بهما عن كل الأخطار"
"لا أعرف مواطن الكلأ والماء وأخاف أن أضِل فيخيب مسعاي"
"لا يخيب المسعى إلا إذا فترت الإرادة وضعفت الهمة"
"ولكن لماذا ؟ ألسنا سعيدين يا أمي ؟ 
أنتِ أم تستمتعين بالأمومة ..وانا إبن أستمتع بالبنوة 
بالله عليكِ لماذا نتخلى عن سعادتنا ؟!"
"لا توجد سعادة تدوم .. والقول بالثبات في أي نعيم هو هزل و عبث 
فالسعادة هي الطرق والسبل وليست في الغايات أو النهايات
وعندما تصل لنهاية طريق اعلم أن عليك إجتياز آخر ، 
والوصول بحد ذاته لا وجود له بل محاولة الوصول ...محاولة المعرفة ..محاولة النجاح ..محاولة تغيير الأقدار ..أو ما تتوهمه أقدار
أدعوك لتسلك طريق غير الذي إنتهى هذا المساء 
يا صغيري أنا أريد لك الحياة وليس مسمى للحياة ، لا تهتم بتصنيف حياتك ولا تأطيرها بالسعادة أو التعاسة فكل الصفات تسقط وتفقد معناها بإستمرارها ودوامها ، فأنا لن أستطيع أن أكون منقذتك على الدوام وهذا العش سوف يضيق على جسدك قريبا.. ويسقط بك
فلا تنتظر السقوط على طريق ما وتحول إلى الآخر بكل همة وعزم ،
سابق النهايات إلى بدايات جديدة وكن مترفعا حتى عن الموت ولا تظنه نهاية 
فكل نهاية هي بداية جديدة... وأمل جديد... ونور جديد 
يضيء الكون وتستمر به الحياة"



وفي الصباح ... طار العصفور

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"السجين"


القضبان تصير فقط قضبان حين تتقاطع أضلعها و تتشابك فتحتجب روح الحياة عن القلب ويصبح الزمان أحادي الوجه و الصفة واليقين، ويتحول المكان إلى نقاط ضيقة من الضوء ..وقضباني لم يحدث لها أن تقاطعت أو اشتبكت ، لم يحدث أن كانت بمثل هذا التشبث بالهوية فصار سجني أعرج لا يؤمن ولا يكفروصرت سجينا مشوها ... حائرابين طلب الحرية وطلب العدلشيء مُعجًز أن يقف العدل والحرية على طرفي نقيضشيء مُعجًز أن يتقاتلا على أطلال روح وبقايا انسانلم أمارس يوما حريتي أو سجني بطريقة مثالية فقد كان لدي دائما من البراهين ما يجعلني أقدم كليهما للعالم بطريقة ناقصة ومبتورةدافعت عن كليهما بفصاحة محامي بزغ نجمه في أزهى عصور الفسادلم أستدع أبدا روحي للشهادة بل على العكس اتهمتها دوما بأنها لاتزال قاصرا ولا يقبل لها شهادة أو يعتد بتأويلها ..وحين تتصالح النفس مع النقصان يرى السجين قضبانه بوابات للنجاة والتطهر يستميل الحقيقة لتوافق هواه ويتخطاها... لتصل مداه ..جئنا إلى هذا العالم والزمان كله ملك يميننارأيناه طريقا بلا انتهاء لا يحده أفق ولا تعنيه دورات الشموسفي الواقع كانت الشمس صديقتنا الأثيرة نشرق بتمام شروقهاوتنام معنا في أسرتنا ،كنا نهديها أسناننا التالفة فتعيدها إلينا حلما... و عمرا ... وإرادةلم نكن ندرك أنها تؤاخذنا جداااا على ثوانينالم نكن ندرك قسوة عتبهاكنا بلهاء للغاية و كانت الوحيدة المدركة للحقيقةحسنا ..سألقي عتابي لها جانبا الآن فإن أسخف ما يقوم به المرء هو العتابعلى أية حال ...

الأحلام كانت ولا تزال موجدات الإنسان بل والحدث والتاريخ ،وكان جفافها في قلبي أول علامات سجني وكنت سيء الحظ بما يكفي لألا ألتقي (يوسفي) هناك ..فظل حلمي أخرس وقعيد لا يأول و لا تفهم لغاته ...في بدايات سجنك يزحف الظلام على أطرافك رويدا رويدا ، وتتساقط ثمارك حتى تترك شجرتك عارية من الأخضر ..صاخبة الوجعفي بدايات سجنك تغريك ثقوب الضوء وتتوهم أنك قادر على توسعة قطرها وإستلهام شموسهافي بدايات سجنك تكون مجنونا بالأمل وتعلقه فوق جبينك هدى ونبراساولكن أين هذا السجن ؟!!إن هذا العالم الشاسع أستطيع إجتيازه ركضا أو حتى طائراإن كل متع الدنيا ملك يميني ...رهن أمري تحت كامل إستطاعتيفلماذا الحرمان و أفول الهمة والرغبة ؟!لماذا العين تجتاز المرئيات وتسخر منها ؟! تتسلق جبال وعرة بحثا عن أشياء لا وجود لها ؟؟هل السجن بتقييد الإرادة أم بإطلاقها ؟؟كيف نرى الأنوار ظلاما والإتساع ضيقا ؟ الجمال قبحا و الألفة نشوذا و نفورا ؟ما الذي يجبرنا على الصراخ حين الغناءوالبكاء وقت الضحك ؟لماذا نستبق أعمار الأشياء ونصل بها جميعا للحظة إحتضارها ؟الثواني نطويها داخل جيوبنا ونمضي بلازمن ؟من أي جحيم تسلل هذا السجن لحواسي و فتك بها ؟؟؟؟هل عندما سجن القلب في حب يهينه ؟أم حين سجن الجسد في أرض لا تتسع_ ولا تليق _ بمدى حلم أو فكرة ؟أم حين التصقت بشجرة خوفا من الجرذان و نسيت أن لي جناحان ؟!!أم حين تشبثت بالقلم لأكتب صرختي و نسيت أني أملك صوت .. .. و أغنية ؟!!هل سجنت حين... نسيت ؟؟!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> قيمة المكان و الإحساس بيه مرتبطة بالناس اللي موجودين فيه 
> 
> كنت في مرحلة ما اسافر إلى بلد ما 
> 
> كان مجرد خبر أن هناك سفر لهذا البلد يبعث على السعادة
> إجراءات التأشيرة رغم صعوبتها كانت تمثل فرصة للتمتع بالعلاقات مع أطراف اصدار التأشيرة 
> حجز الرحلات و تأكيد الحجز و إصدار التذاكر كانت ثلاث محطات للبهجة 
> تجهيز الشنطة و الاستيقاظ مبكرا و التبكير إلى المطار قبل الرحلة بثلاث ساعات تمثل تفاصيل إضافية للسعادة
> الدردشة في المطار انتظارا لصعود الطائرة كانت كتقليب طبخة محببة إلى النفس لتتصاعد منها روائح النضج الذكية 
> ...


للسفر صورا عديدة ربما كان اصعبها سفرنا داخل انفسنا لنعرفها ...
عذرا للتأخير في الرد يا فاضل  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------

